# Positive affirmations to share.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Every day in every way I'm getting better and better.

My life is blossoming in total perfection.

I am the master of my life.

Everything I need is already within me.

Perfect wisdom is in my heart.

I love and appreciate myself just as i am.

I accept all my feelings as part of me,.

I love to love and be loved.

The more I love myself, the more love I have to give other.

I now give and recieve love freely.

I'm now attracting loving, satisfying, relationships into my life. 

I feel happy just being alive.

I am healthy and beautiful.

I love my life.

I like myself.

I love others.

etc.

See, I feel really good right now. 

Try making your own and share them if you want. Everytime you feel down or gloom try an affirmation.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Those are great! :yes Reading them just now definitely made me feel better.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nice affirmations Gerard. i like them.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

They were a little heavy going but I must admit that reading and thinking about them did make me feel slightly better.


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

I like them. 

My favourite one that I use is, "Everything is going perfectly."


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I am smart.

I am determined.

I am confident.

I am creative.

I am learning.

I am brave.

I can do it.

I am very positive.

I am improving daily.

I am overcoming my fears.

I am in control of my life.

I am in control of my mind.

I can choose to be positive. :yes


----------

